# MMA Moms new ride



## proline69 (Apr 19, 2015)

The Wifes new ride 14 Routan . Tomorrow it gets 35% tint on front doors and 5% over the factory tint then back to the dealer on Thursday for the remote start . And soon new wheels , so far she loves it . Has always hated minivans , she says there for old people so we convinced her it's an SUV . Lol . Once I put the wider/taller wheels she'll feel better . Now she's got tons of space for our 6yr olds MMA gear .


----------



## proline69 (Apr 19, 2015)

Windows got tinted and I debadged it this morning . Searching for wheels if I can't get the Journeys I'm going with custom 20s . I'll also be picking up a K&N later in the week , have any of you guys replaced your stock exhaust ? I don't see any benefits of just the air filter without a free flow exhaust .


----------



## proline69 (Apr 19, 2015)

Well I stopped by to grab the K&N , but found out they don't make one . Not good !


----------



## cccjrsbox (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks good, and ready for fog lamps!


----------



## proline69 (Apr 19, 2015)

cccjrsbox said:


> Looks good, and ready for fog lamps!


Thank you , yes I've been looking on eBay for lights - but I think a set of Piaas might work better .


----------



## proline69 (Apr 19, 2015)

Updates :
Tint all around 
Debadged 
Remote start
K&N air filter 
MagnaFlow catback


----------

